# Wow, I have to get a camera like that...



## sabbath999 (May 10, 2007)

I hear it over and over when I show people my shots... "Wow, that's so cool, I have to get a camera like that..." or "I have to get a lens like that..."

Do ya ever just want to tell somebody who says this to you "Yeah, that's all it is... the fancy camera" or "the fancy lens..."

Sigh.


----------



## Big Mike (May 10, 2007)

When someone says that, invite yourself over to their house for super.  After supper say to them: 'That supper was delicious,  you must have very nice pots & pans'.


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I hear it over and over when I show people my shots... "Wow, that's so cool, I have to get a camera like that..." or "I have to get a lens like that..."
> 
> Do ya ever just want to tell somebody who says this to you "Yeah, that's all it is... the fancy camera" or "the fancy lens..."
> 
> Sigh.



Yes, I know that ... "There you can see what difference an expensive camera makes." .. I just ignore that ...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> When someone says that, invite yourself over to their house for super.  After supper say to them: 'That supper was delicious,  you must have very nice pots & pans'.





You have to admit it though, using a wallet sized P&S is going to give different results than a 35mm system and an 85mm f/1.4. even if the crop and composition is exactly the same, you've got completely different perspective becuase you've got insane DOF from the little P&S and super short DOF from the 85 f/1.4 thus throwing the BG completely out of focus.


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You have to admit it though, using a wallet sized P&S is going to give different results than a 35mm system and an 85mm f/1.4. even if the crop and composition is exactly the same, you've got completely different perspective becuase you've got insane DOF from the little P&S and super short DOF from the 85 f/1.4 thus throwing the BG completely out of focus.



if with our camera's we weren't able to create something better than with a rather cheap p&s, then we would not have bought our expensive toys 

but in many cases, with easy light and where you do not want shallow DOF, a p&s is just good for the job and sometimes it is hard to distinguish results if the p&s was used by someone knowing what he or she was doing ...

Of course there are things you simply cannot do with a p&s ... I know that.


----------



## Alex_B (May 10, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You have to admit it though, using a wallet sized P&S



Oh, and you must be living in the stone age ... wallet sized ... they aren't that huge anymore


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 10, 2007)

You should buy a really cheap PnS and hand it to them when they say that.  Tell them to give it a try.  

Come to think of it I guess not.


----------



## panocho (May 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> When someone says that, invite yourself over to their house for super.  After supper say to them: 'That supper was delicious,  you must have very nice pots & pans'.



nice one!

another possibility would be showing them an old and very simple camera among a few latest-model expensive ones and ask them to find the camera that you used to take the nice shoots.... kid of Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade, know what I mean? (and I DON'T mean to draw comparisons between the Grail and a old MF film camera vs digi-wonders!)


----------



## danalec99 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Funky (May 10, 2007)

....i was so going to post something like this but sabath beat me to it! just the other day i was taking pictures of humming birds at this bbq thingy with the family and someone brought the fact i was doing it to the attention of everyone there, so everyone wanted to see the results....i heard nothing about the fact i was a good photographer but i did hear more than a few comments about how amazing my camera was and how i needed to help them all find and price cameras like it. people just dont understand.


----------



## Garbz (May 10, 2007)

I see it all the time. But the worst is I hear it from another photographer. 

There were some lovely photos posted by a member on this forum of a girl (his girlfriend or something I can't remember). When I linked him to it his first reaction was I wish I had a lens that sharp. That sparked a huge argument about sharpness aperture, and in the end I had enough so I PMed the photographer.

The results were taken with a D70 and a kit lens, and the other photographer just stood there dumbfounded. 

I find it ok if clueless people say things like that, but when a good photographer starts blaming his equipment on bad pictures that's just sad.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 10, 2007)

Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."

P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> When someone says that, invite yourself over to their house for super.  After supper say to them: 'That supper was delicious,  you must have very nice pots & pans'.



dude, that's precious.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 10, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Oh, and you must be living in the stone age ... wallet sized ... they aren't that huge anymore



Well, I don't' exactly have a big wallet. 



DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."
> 
> P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)


Than buy her an SLR, boost her ego.


----------



## Torus34 (May 11, 2007)

"I hear it over and over when I show people my shots... "Wow, that's so cool, I have to get a camera like that..." or "I have to get a lens like that...""

I find that far more interesting conversations develop when I'm wandering about with an old 35mm such as a Kiev, Fed, Zorky or perhaps an American rig such as an Argus C4. Not surprisingly, the person who makes an opening gambit is often from one of the old 'Iron Curtain' countries. The ensuing conversations often take many interesting twists and turns.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."
> 
> P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)


 
take her out on a photo outing and botch your shots.

or, take pictures like normal and critique yours very hard but point out everything you like about hers, maybe even get some printed out (if they are decent).

or, trade gear for the day when you go shooting (if you trust her enough :lmao: ).


----------



## shorty6049 (May 11, 2007)

i just got that comment tonight  on a photo i took, a photo i was particularily proud of, the guy said "you must have a pretty sweet camera" .... i was offended


----------



## usayit (May 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend ....



Tell her that you find her P&S interesting as well... letsay for its compact size.  Lead into asking her if you two can switch cameras for a day.  See what happens...


----------



## Ssuperdreww (May 12, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. I know MANY of you have heard this time and time again, but it really is the artistic mind behind the equipment not the camera itself that "makes" a photo. There are a few guys at school who are always checking out my work and all I ever get from them is "man, if only I had an expensive camera i'd take pictures like that all the time!". And although, I must admit, that type of response gets very old, I've come to pride myself in being able to take the shots i have with a fairly simplified setup: Rebel XT, 30-85mm (Rebel Ti) kit lens, and a Tamron 70-300mm zoom. Now let me tell you, I went through my phase of, "if only's" and "I wish I had's". And it's the best feeling in the world to get past ALL excuses and just shoot the heck out of your perfectly fine equipment and put everything into getting the shots you know are out there waiting for you. Ya know? I love it 

One of my favorite quotes goes something like this: 
"Buying a Canon doesn't make you a photographer, it just makes you a Canon owner..."


----------



## LaFoto (May 12, 2007)

The only area where it is obvious that the purchase of a particularly good and expensive lens gives particularly good photographic results is Raymond's bird photography, but if he hadn't learned how to successfully go out to spot and photograph birds BEFOREHAND, no new lens for whichever price would have shown him/helped him/done the photography for him!

But one thing is adviseable, indeed: it is worth it to learn how to use the camera manually. Shooting in full auto all the time will not yield the results _with any camera_, whichever one you use, SLR, DSLR, pocketsize digital --- so if you don't know what the buttons on your cooker are there for, you will not be able to cook the delicious dinner Mike is talking about, no matter how creative you might be in your mind...


----------



## Peanuts (May 12, 2007)

Often times I feel as people are saying something along the lines of "You have a great camera!" without actually _meaning_, "Wow, I could use that with the same results" 
Anyways, you can just take advantage of it, and when they buy a new look-a-like camera and are curious about how to get such 'great' pictures, this is your oppurtunity to be an entrepreneur. Charge for teaching 'sessions'.  Kidding.


----------



## avcabob (May 12, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> Often times I feel as people are saying something along the lines of "You have a great camera!" without actually _meaning_, "Wow, I could use that with the same results"




I would like to hope most of time people compliment a camera they mean it in that kind of sense. My mom will often comment on my pictures and when doing so bring up how much better my camera is then hers and how that has something to do with it. And I have let her use my camera, but I have to take like 5 min to put it all back into full auto for her and even then she's almost scared of it as in no matter what she does she won't get good pictures out of it, but still saying I can.

But for the most part, when I show people the pictures I'm most proud of, they actually compliment me for taking them, and never really mention my camera. So at least there's some hope I guess.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> You have to admit it though, using a wallet sized P&S is going to give different results than a 35mm system and an 85mm f/1.4. even if the crop and composition is exactly the same, you've got completely different perspective becuase you've got insane DOF from the little P&S and super short DOF from the 85 f/1.4 thus throwing the BG completely out of focus.



This is the same argument as Picasso's Pencil - one I used to use with students.
If you can't draw then it's not your fault - it's the pencil you are using. If you had one of Picasso's pencils then you would be able to draw because, being a great artist, he must have used a better pencil than the one you have - and that's the difference.
Think that's stupid?
You wouldn't believe the number of 'snappers' I've met who wave Hasselblads and insist that their pictures must be better than everyone else's because they use a 'Blad.
We know it's not the camera that makes the picture but the photographer. But a lot of people have yet to learn that what makes a 'good' picture has very little to do with the technical aspects.
A technicaly perfect picture can be boring - but a 'good' picture will transcend any technical flaws.
Someone who knows what he is doing with a camera will be able to get good results out of whatever he uses. He learns to modify his technique to suit his equipment and plays to it's strengths.
True, 'better' equipment can give you more creative possibilities - at least in theory. But more possibilities mean more choices and a greater chance of making wrong choices. Certainly if you don't know what you are doing.
And real creativity often starts when you _are_ limited for choice.

This has reminded me of the perverse game some of us used to play when I was working in the 80's. 'How crap can you make your camera look'?
The winner was the person who could get an amateur to say 'you're not really going to try to take a picture with _that_, are you?'


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2007)

Lol sounds like an interesting game that one. It reminds me when I used to photograph my friends parties with a Nikon FE. They would cringe while I manually focus the camera and flick the aperture across to compensate for the manual flash. 

It was all worth while when they came back saying "oh my god I have got to get a copy of those prints" autofocus, matrix metering, ttl flash, pfffft all toys.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 13, 2007)

Ssuperdreww said:


> One of my favorite quotes goes something like this:
> "Buying a Canon doesn't make you a photographer, it just makes you a Canon owner..."


 
You could equally say "Buying a guitar doesn't make you a guitarist..." - I should know, I have 14 of them...

Now let's see GMaj, Amin, C7... now where's DSus2 gone again? :er: 

>;o))


----------



## RacePhoto (May 13, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I hear it over and over when I show people my shots... "Wow, that's so cool, I have to get a camera like that..." or "I have to get a lens like that..."
> 
> Do ya ever just want to tell somebody who says this to you "Yeah, that's all it is... the fancy camera" or "the fancy lens..."
> 
> Sigh.



What? When someone says I take nice pictures, I say it's the lens and the camera, not me. Let them figure it out for them self after they spend a few thousand on equipment and still get snapshots. 

Evil me talking above.

I think many people are just trying to be complimentary, not offensive. Like hey, nice car, I wish I had one of those.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> I think many people are just trying to be complimentary, not offensive. Like hey, nice car, I wish I had one of those.




That could well be true ... some people are so proud of their camera (maybe for good reasons if it was tough to save the money for it), car and whatever, that the want compliments of that sort.

But someone saying, "hey, that is a great camera, I wish I could afford it" plays in a totally different league compared to "Hey, your camera takes nice pictures!"

.. the latter is offensive, the former keep telling anyone with a digital back on MF though


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2007)

People are too easily impressed by surface packaging and maker's name.
Give 'em lots of buttons to press and lights that flash and you'll sell a ton. And they'll never suspect that inside it's exactly the same as the competition.
That's how adverising and styling work.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Give 'em lots of buttons to press and lights that flash and you'll sell a ton.



The infamous Canon direct-print-button on some of their dSLRs ... I hate it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> The infamous Canon direct-print-button on some of their dSLRs ... I hate it.


Bring back the days of using your top hat over the lens as a shutter, that's what I say. :er:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 13, 2007)

Actually I had forgottent the top hat shutter. Now I'm going to have to add that to my barrel lens on my have to before I die list.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 13, 2007)

I have an 8 inch Concentric brass lens made by Ross of London (c. 1890 possibly). There are five f-stops on a rotating disc. It's a beaut and enhances any top hat.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 13, 2007)

I want to build an ancient type view camera with a barrel lens to shoot paper negative portraits at civil war reenactments.  It's on my list of things to do before I give up photography forever.


----------



## RVsForFun (May 13, 2007)

...but the girlfriend needs some self-esteem. One can choose to quit if they see something better or choose to improve. It's the coward that quits and blames others or equipment. I'd tell her if it was just the equipment, shoot with MY camera and see if your photos are better...



DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."
> 
> P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)


----------



## Puscas (May 13, 2007)

I've got this little book from a guy that traveled around the world and he took pictures with his cellphone with built-in camera. Man, he took some pictures with it that I (yes I was one of them) thought could only be done with an slr.
But it's pretty normal for people to think that way I guess. No need to get upset.




pascal


----------



## bnkrecords (May 13, 2007)

I always heard: "WOW, I have to get that microphone"...... Oh no, it couldnt be the engineers abilities along with the mic.


----------



## Seefutlung (May 13, 2007)

There is always the classic Picasso saying ... I need to know what brushes Picasso uses so I can paint like him.


----------



## darich (May 13, 2007)

my mum and i were taking shots of my new niece (her granddaughter) and she complained (in a nice way) that my shots were always better than hers. I was using a Canon 5D and a 24-70mm f2.8 L lens. She uses a 7mp compact (Nikon Coolpix 7600 i believe).
I took her camera off her after her comment so i could use it and prove it wasn't the camera. first thing i did was switch off the flash and change my position.
I took the shot and showed her it. My sis asked if it was better than hers. She said it was.

My mum knows it's me and not the camera but a lot of people don't.

I like the pots and pans analogy. i'm sure there are loads of others i could use to suit the situation and person!!


----------



## John_05 (May 13, 2007)

after reading all the replies here, i really dont have anything to add that hasnt already been said. 

they say a picture is worth a 1000 words, and this picture, IMO, sums up what everyone here has already said.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (May 14, 2007)

RVsForFun said:


> ...but the girlfriend needs some self-esteem. One can choose to quit if they see something better or choose to improve. It's the coward that quits and blames others or equipment. I'd tell her if it was just the equipment, shoot with MY camera and see if your photos are better...



Have fun sleeping on the couch

You don't want to make it a competition with a loved one.  Compliment her pictures and find fault in your own to level the playing field.  What you're suggesting is to basically say "my camera doesn't take better pictures than yours, I take better picturse than YOU" which is sure to not go over well.

Oh and about the picture above, it was posted on post 9 in this thread.


----------



## John_05 (May 14, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Have fun sleeping on the couch
> 
> 
> Oh and about the picture above, it was posted on post 9 in this thread.


 
when i looked through the thread,  i didnt see an image in post #9, or any other post.  all i saw was a red X.

i see it now though......


----------



## Seefutlung (May 14, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."
> 
> P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)



Dude, I'm sorta guessing ... but this may be what's-up ... your g/f loves photography.  Kinda a passion thing ... her thing.  You jumped into her thing .. and now it's competitive.  You took one of her pleasures away and made it a competition ... and you're winning ... you always win.  She feels stepped on and in a corner .. so outwardly she blames the camera not you ... but inwardly she's ****ed that you took her photography, her passion away and made it a foot race.

That's all I can say as I don't know you two ... it could just be a passing cloud or it could eat away at your g/f ... like rust ... a small spot spreads and spreads weakening the strength of the relationship.

Gary

PS- This is all about maturity not photography.
G


----------



## lostprophet (May 14, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> I hear it over and over when I show people my shots... "Wow, that's so cool, I have to get a camera like that..." or "I have to get a lens like that..."



I don't have a problem with that, I just tell them to go to my place of work and I'll sell them one


----------



## Ribber (May 15, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> When someone says that, invite yourself over to their house for super.  After supper say to them: 'That supper was delicious,  you must have very nice pots & pans'.



Haha! Excellent  :lmao:



DSLR noob said:


> Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)



A common interest? I say share it as much as possible! If it were me... I'd say something, possibly starting with "Honey, you sparked my love of photography!" Make it all about what *she* can do, not how she can do it like you. If your SLR has an auto mode, let her try a few snaps, let her critique them, then suggest she try "this" to get the effect she's after. Of course, it'll mean stepping into the manual mode... but if she does it at her own pace, and asks you lots of questions, eventually she'll get that shot that blows her away, maybe she'll even think it's "better" than your efforts.

Congratulations, you've created a monster!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 18, 2007)

Sorry if I'm a bit late in the discussion... but I'd like to add $.02

I understand what most of you are saying: The image is responsibility of the person making it, and even with a crappy camera it is possible to make a good image.

Buuut... a lot of suggestions that are given to improve an image have to do with the camera or equipment surrounding it:
Change the DOF (I have a P&S, so I'd have to buy a new camera)
Step up / down (well, that's the limit of my lense, I'd have to buy a new one)
Use an auxiliary flash to light the subject from a side (I'd have to buy one)
The best I've personally got: You'll never make that shot without a macro lens. (Well, I said I'm using a P&S...)

So yes, it seems that some times a better camera or gear are necessary to produce a better image


----------



## TomHuck-wa (May 21, 2007)

HAHA   I just take it as a great compliment. Its hard for novices to understand what it takes.  Kind of like a backyard mechanic working on an Indy car.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 21, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> You should buy a really cheap PnS and hand it to them when they say that.  Tell them to give it a try.



I say encourage them to buy the expensive camera, and see what they come up with.  Either they were right, and it's just the gear, or they were wrong, and now they are a lousy photographer and broke.  

If you are going to share your work with the world, you have to have a thick skin.  Sometimes comments like this are made because the person is jealous that your photos are so nice.  Other times it's said without thinking, and they don't mean to slight you.  Either way, don't let it get you down.  If they really believe that it's the gear, and not the person, then they really don't know enough about it for you to be taking their opinion very seriously anyway.

A friend of mine once commented something along the lines of "Gee, I guess any photo looks like art when you make it black & white."  It ****ed me off at first, but then I remembered what his photos looked like, and I don't think making them BW was going to save them.


----------



## ANDS! (May 24, 2007)

When people offer up that compliment, they aren't saying its more machine than operator - they are complimenting both in the only way they know how.  Dollars to dimes you DO have a "sweet camera" - why take offense when none is intended?


----------



## DSLR noob (May 24, 2007)

You know I've noticed it WAY more after reading this thread. I say at least 4 times an outing with my camera. Just 2 days ago I took a picture for a girl and showed her the LCD. She said "Hey, I like this camera, I actually look good in this photo. That like.... never happens." Well needless to say I was a little upset because I took all the precautions for a good portrait, (good whitebalance, bokeh effect, etc.) and she thought it was the camera that did it. I mean, yeah I didn't hold an automatic box 3 feet in front of me composing with an LCD and using flash, but I could've (well couldn't use the LCD but with an SLR, you are generally able to follow where the barrel is pointed)


----------



## ANDS! (May 24, 2007)

The "camera" did do it - did it not?  You couldnt very well have done it with a banana.


----------



## DSLR noob (May 24, 2007)

Well yeah, but I meant set up the shot in a way that would make it so tasteful.


----------



## ANDS! (May 24, 2007)

But she cant very well know all that can she - or really anyone else who makes this type of comment.


----------



## hyakuhei (Jun 6, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> Yeah my girlfriend has shot pictures for years and I got into photography about 5 months ago. She uses an SLR-like P&S but everytime I make a great shot she blames my nice camera for making her feel like a bad photography. Iwant to say "Honey, you shoot in auto mode, that is your fault." But then I'd be in the dog house. She blames my getting an SLR the demise for her love of photography. "Every time I take a photo you have a photo that your camera makes so much better! I hate photography now, you just pick up that $800 toy and act like you're talented." It hurt to hear that, but I don't talk about photography to her anymore. Wouldn't you say that's just bad sportsmanship? Worst part is, she refuses to let me teach her how to use the manual settings on her camera. She's like "I don't care, I won't get your results anyway."
> 
> P.S. this also makes me feel less talented. Do you guys think I should say anyhting to her or just keep her and photography separate (she sparked my love of photography!)



A lot of people have given their $0.02 so here are mine.

You obviously both have a passion for photography, neither want to give it up and neither want to compete. 

So dont, perhaps you should try to shoot different things or find your own niche to work in, leaving her to excel at the shots she likes and you to perfect your own technique. Perhaps this way you two would be able to reconcile this and end up shooting together, each appreciating the other and their equipment for its merrits....

Just an idea, I don't have this problem but your g/f sounds a hell of a lot like mine and the two things I've learnt in the last 5 years are diplomacy and that a small but of self sacrifice can go a long way!


-rob


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 6, 2007)

We have kind of a different situation going on at our house. 

I started to seriously start taking pictures in high school in the late 70's, and studied photojournalism in college and made my living doing newspaper work (including taking a LOT of pictures) plus weddings, reunions, etc. on the side for the next 15 years. I put the camera away for 10 years or so and started back up in earnest about 6 months ago.

My wife has been taking pictures since about March.

When we decided we wanted to start putting together what we hope will some day be the definitive reference of zoo pictures on the internet (our website Zoo Pictures), I asked her if it was OK to not bother with worrying about who took which picture, and basically just consider that every picture is taken by 'the team'. She said that was fine with her.

As far as credit goes, we share it equally... although we can tell who took what largely because we are shooting different equipment. BTW I am (and will continue to be) specific on any pictures entered on contests and only submit stuff that I personally took... I am hoping to get her to join up here one of these days so she can post some of her own stuff. 

Here are just a few examples of pictures that she has taken over the last couple of months... not too bad for a NOOB, eh?


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL You should've seen the faces of people when I showed to do engagement pictures, portraits, family pictures, and a birthday party with this:






Now that I have a D50, I know I can take just as good as a picture with either, but the D50 ups the amount good pictures I get, because I can take them faster and with more ease than I could with just the little PNS.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 6, 2007)

Imagine how a chef feels, they do all the work and the waiter gets the tips.


----------



## WDodd (Jun 8, 2007)

This is a very interesting topic, but it is true almost anywhere that talent and technology coincide. Someone not quite as talented can always find some fault in their equipment, whether the reason be jealousy or ignorance.


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> Imagine how a chef feels, they do all the work and the waiter gets the tips.



Have you checked the salaries of chefs at successful restuarants?  Waiters typically paid below min. wage and depend totally on tips...  I'd still say the chef is way out on top and they deserve to be.  

I feel sorry for the bus boys that has to clean up the mess... bet they look down on the host/hostess who only see customers coming or going.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2007)

Yea, I know, I used to know a guy that was an executive chef for one of the casinos down here.  Outrageous hours but outrageous money.  

Obviously the girlfriend needs a nice shiny new DSLR too!  and if it turns out that she is still acting like a spoiled brat, it'll make a nice going away present.  

mike


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 9, 2007)

I've had ppl tell me I must have a great camera and it was a P&S shaped like an SLR that was a pain in the whatnot to work with manual settings...it did have some good scene modes though.  At least its shortcomings have helped me learn (probably more what not to do than what to do).  

There's a line I think where equipment does help.  Otherwise, no one here would have encouraged me to get a DSLR when I was considering a higher advanced P&S instead.  I've only had it for a few hours, but I can tell you, the ability to change settings and play with it, I hope it can help me make some of my mediocre shots good and my few good shots great.  I'll let you know how much difference it makes in the next few months.  

When I was a child, I loved music.  I wanted so badly to learn music but I couldn't get into classes because my family couldn't afford an instrument.  I wished I could have an instrument but the only one I could develop was my voice.  I never learned to read music or a lot of stuff I could have learned if I'd had an instrument.  Clearly, any instrument in my hand would be just a learning tool, but in a musician's hand, even an old violin can play beautiful music that I could only dream of playing.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I hate when my camera steals my thunder, but it does deserve its merits.  If the equipment didn't matter and it was ONLY the person behind the shutter button then none of us would spend hundreds to thousands on DSLRs and shiny new lens's... we would all be running around with kodak easy shares.


----------

